# Record button annoyance.



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

When I press the record button, it means I want to RECORD the show, not pay to view it now. 
Unfortunately, if the show is also offered on a streaming-for-pay service, it first offers "Watch Now" and I have to arrow down one selection to get to the record option. It gets tedious when I want to record a half dozen episodes of some show.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Likewise would like an option to have Record always appear above Watch Now in the list. I would have thought that that would be the default (isn't the TiVo first a DVR, and second a streamer?).


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

dwarner said:


> When I press the record button, it means I want to RECORD the show, not pay to view it now.
> Unfortunately, if the show is also offered on a streaming-for-pay service, it first offers "Watch Now" and I have to arrow down one selection to get to the record option. It gets tedious when I want to record a half dozen episodes of some show.


I don't even get the record option?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

I set the default record to record only, no streaming. I don't see the pay or streaming options...


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> I set the default record to record only, no streaming. I don't see the pay or streaming options...


Where is that option hidden?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fredi said:


> Where is that option hidden?


User Preferences, OnePass & Recording Options, then choose your "Include:" and "Rent or buy" options. These do not apply if you go to the App directly.


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

I'll try it, hope it brings back the record option.


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> I set the default record to record only, no streaming. I don't see the pay or streaming options...


Mine is record only, but the streaming option is still shown first when I press Record. (If the show is available on streaming.)


----------

